# Blacksmithing Tradition



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Somewhere, I heard that new blacksmiths start out by forging a set of tongs and a hammer as apprentices. If this is true, does it still stand today?
I can see the benefit of learning how to make such simple devices before trying to sell something.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Here there are very few traditional blacksmiths. Most just make fire tools or candle holders for tourists. 
All my older blacksmithing books are all about tool making and little else. The new ones more about firetools and candle holders...
Many moons ago I wanted to do a blacksmithing apprenticeship but couldn't find anyone with the skills I wanted to learn.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the first project in most blacksmithing courses is still a set of tongs, they cover most of the metal working basics. there is a lot more metallurgical knowledge available now , so that make the process easier.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

When I did my 101 course we did not make a hammer or tongs. We made a holder for a water can used to help control the coal forge and a rake to help move the coal around. We also made some S and J hooks. 
Hammer heads and tongs are a more advanced build. You must start with basic projects so you can learn how the metal moves and improve your hammer control.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My first thing that I made in blacksmithing was a damascus-steel knife. My teacher had the forge (propane-based with electric fan), tongs, hammers and a little-giant TripHammer ... that was fun to play with!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A couple threads down I posted this:
FARM BLACKSMITHING (1902)
http://www.soilandhealth.org/03sov/0302hsted/030225.blacksmithing.pdf

I think if you study and learn the section about tempering, you will be a far more valuable blacksmith than the goof balls making fireplace tools.

Honestly.... One of the first tools I ever made and hardened was a cold chisel. You need a chisel to cut your metal (even when making tongs!) so I would make one of those first.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i want to learn blacksmithing to supplement my gunsmithing skills that i will be going to school for in february


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We all start somewhere.I was on grinder until I was 14.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

BlacksmithKevin said:


> When I did my 101 course we did not make a hammer or tongs. We made a holder for a water can used to help control the coal forge and a rake to help move the coal around. We also made some S and J hooks.
> Hammer heads and tongs are a more advanced build. You must start with basic projects so you can learn how the metal moves and improve your hammer control.


Sounds reasonable enough. I suppose I'd need to learn to make things like that before trying to make knives and whatnot.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

You HAVE to learn and master basic blacksmith skills before attempting knives or other tools. You have to learn good hammer control. You have to learn how metal moves under the hammer and at different temps. I am not saying you can't do it but it will be so much easier and quicker once you learn some basics. Google 'blacksmith guilds' in your state. They all hold 101 classes or will point you to someone in your area that will gladly teach you.


----------



## pugstheprepper (Jul 10, 2013)

I didnt know where to post this but how might a guy go about making a small furnace? Bushcraft is kinda what i have in mind. I'm not trying to do anything fancy but introduce myself to hitting metal....


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

a simple forge can be made of a few fire bricks and an old hair dryer, bbq charcoal will get you started, rebar or other cheap mild steel will let you get the feel for how steel moves, a good solid anvil is important , you need a solid repeatable energy absorber to learn with and use the same hammer every time if you are self teaching, only worry about shape in the beginning, keep as much as you can the same. ie same hammer, same anvil, same steel if you can. use a fairly large quench tub to keep the water at least cool. if you get warping when you quench, your hammering more on one side than the other. make at least 10 of the same thing before you move to a new project. when you are comfortable with your hammer skills build a set of tongs.


----------



## pugstheprepper (Jul 10, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> a simple forge can be made of a few fire bricks and an old hair dryer, bbq charcoal will get you started, rebar or other cheap mild steel will let you get the feel for how steel moves, a good solid anvil is important , you need a solid repeatable energy absorber to learn with and use the same hammer every time if you are self teaching, only worry about shape in the beginning, keep as much as you can the same. ie same hammer, same anvil, same steel if you can. use a fairly large quench tub to keep the water at least cool. if you get warping when you quench, your hammering more on one side than the other. make at least 10 of the same thing before you move to a new project. when you are comfortable with your hammer skills build a set of tongs.


Thank you! That was more then helpful!


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

pugstheprepper said:


> I didnt know where to post this but how might a guy go about making a small furnace? Bushcraft is kinda what i have in mind. I'm not trying to do anything fancy but introduce myself to hitting metal....


At one time I built a forge using 2'' black gas pipe. For the air flow I used a hair dryer that fit into the opening of the pipe. A little duck tape kept it in place. To prevent issues try and find a hair dryer with a 'cool' setting. The one I used had one and I used a zip tie to keep it engaged. To control the heat of the forge you will need a valve to regulate it. I used a PVC 2'' valve and that worked fine. It will not melt as the air flow keeps the heat away. I drilled 4 lines of 1/4 inch holes through the whole pipe. It is the volume of air not the velocity that counts. If the air is blowing to fast it will blow your fuel all over the place. If you find this happening re drill your holes larger.

Set up was like this:

Hair dryer- 4'' or 6'' pipe- air regulator valve- 90 degree bends and pipe to fit your forge design - 12'' to 18'' drilled pipe- end cap

I used regular red brick to make the forge body. You can actually dig a trench in the ground to make a forge.

Fuel:

Charcoal briquettes: They work but create a lot of ash. They will work for general blacksmith work. I do not re commend them for blade smithing.

Lump charcoal: The original blacksmith fuel. Works great. Burns hot. But it does send out sparks. You will use a lot of it because it is bulky. I recommend breaking down the larger pieces as this will help in managing your fire. Best fuel next to propane for knife or tool making.

Coal: make sure it is bituminous coal. The right stuff will be advertised as blacksmith coal. Coal is graded by size such as 'pea'. The better coal is lower in sulfur and other impurities and has a high BTU rating. Coal fires are harder to manage so look up on the net ' how to manage a coal forge' or something similar. Other types of coal may work. You just have to try them and see how they work for you.

Propane: Clean burning. You just need a propane forge. You can find plans online. I use my propane forge for knife making and my coal forge for general black smith work.

Hope this helps and feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

I have two friends that are incredible blacksmiths as part of their metal working repertoire, both have home made fire brick forges, and I believe they are both propane powered. One of them has an awesome assortment of old giant blacksmithing machines in his personal shop. They make some really cool stuff.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Good anvils are very rare. A piece of railroad rail might be easier to find.

web search for " used motor oil forge ".

http://backyardmetalcasting.com/oilburners09.html

http://backyardmetalcasting.com/oilburners05.html

http://www.instructables.com/id/Waste-Oil-Forge-and-Foundry/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Waste-Oil-Furnace-For-Melting-Metal/

http://backyardmetalcasting.com/ironcasting01.html

http://backyardmetalcasting.com/ironcasting02.html

http://backyardmetalcasting.com/hmkit.html


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Best bet for an anvil is to find your nearest blacksmith guild. Sometimes you can find them at farm auctions, estate sales, antique stores, and sometimes Craigslist. Plus let your friends know and they might know someone or hear about blacksmith equipment.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

BlacksmithKevin has some great tips on finding an anvil, but don't let the lack of a conventional anvil stop you from forming metal, there are lots of massive pieces of metal out there that will back up your hammer blows, old machine counter weights for example, thick flanged I beam with supports welded between the flanges, or as mentioned by LincTex a chunk of railway track works fairly well especially if you have something really solid to mount it on. the first anvil was likely a rock, but that would be fairly dangerous and is not recommended.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> The first anvil was likely a rock, but that is not recommended.


A piece of nice smooth granite would make a great anvil... maybe not for steel, but other things (like pie crusts..yummy!)

If you have molten metal and two rocks, you can make your first anvil, however crude it may be. But once it is established, you can only improve from there. Use your crude one to make a better one, and so forth.

I would imagine all good "modern" anvils are drop forged? Those would be large dies.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Beyond the odd hook, nails are probably the first thing.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

You are right about making the tools of the trade as you learn.
Today you want a shop you buy the tools & hire the men to work in the shop.
The first woodworker & metalworkers only hired the worker.
The worker made the machines & tools that was used to make everything sold in the shop.
If you did not have the skill to make the tools you used then you were not a craftsman.
You can find ideals on youtube too.


----------

